# إبــــــادة الحشــــرات المنزليــــــــة



## ABOTARBO (14 أبريل 2010)

*إبادة الحشرات المنزلية

:download:

الذباب
يباد الذباب بالطرق التالية:
· يرش على أرض المطبخ ليلا أحد المبيدات وتكنس الأرضية في الصباح.
· ترش السموم القاتلة للحشرات على النوافذ وفي الجهات التي يكثر فيها الذباب.
· تستعمل الأوراق اللاصقة أي التي عليها ورنيش الذباب وتوضع في مكان تواجد الذباب بكثرة، وتترك فيتجمع الذباب عليها ويلتصق ويباد بإحراق الورقة.
· استعمال مبيدات الرش بعد أن يتم غلق النوافذ والأبواب ثم يجمع ويحرق.

البعوض
يكثر البعوض في الجهات الرطبة وفي مناطق البرك والمستنقعات، وينقل الكثير من الأمراض الخطرة كالحمى الصفراء والملاريا وتتم إبادته بالطريقة التالية:
· صب زيت البترول (النفط) في بالوعات تصريف المياه وخصوصا في الصيف.
· إبادته بتدخين المنزل بغاز ثاني أوكسيد الكبريت وهذه العملية تحتاج إلى حذر.
· استعمال مبيدات الرش بعد أن يتم غلق النوافذ والأبواب.
الصراصير
· لإبادة الصراصير يتبع ما يلي:
· سد فوهة البالوعات والمراحيض في الليل بقطعة من البلاط وغيره.
· صب المحاليل السامة أو البترول في فتحات البالوعات والمراحيض ثم يصب عليها الماء في الصباح.
· إلقاء كرات من الدقيق المعجون بالمبيدات الحشرية في المكان الذي تكثر فيه الصراصير وفي أماكن بعيدة عن متناول يد الأطفال.

النمل
· يزال الفتات وبقايا الأطعمة من على الموائد أو خزانة الطعام.
· توضع أرجل الموائد أو الخزانات في أوان صغيرة بها ماء عليه طبقة من زيت البترول.
· ترش الشقوق التي يأوي اليها النمل بمسحوق مبيد حشري.

العثة
· يتم تعريض الملابس الصوفية والفراء والبطانيات والسجاد للهواء وتنظف تنظيفا جيدا بالفرشاة لإزالة البويضات أو الديدان الصغيرة، ثم تحفظ بعد ذلك في صناديق نظيفة أو داخل علب كرتونية محكمة الغطاء ومعها قليل من النفتالين . أو قطع الصابون من الصابون ذو الرائحة الطيبة أي المعطر.
· للمحافظة على الملابس من العثة يجب تعليق أكياس صغيرة محتوية على قليل من النفتالين أو قطع الصابون .

الفئران
· تتم إبادة الفئران باستعمال المصائد التي يوضع فيها الطعم، ويجب الحذر من لمسها كثيرا لأن الفئران تشم رائحة الإنسان بسرعة فتمتنع عن دخولها.
· يوضع عشب البابونج البري في الأماكن التي تسكنها الفئران فتهرب من رائحته لأنها تكرهها.

:smi411:
منقوووووووووووول 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أبريل 2010)

*طرق عبقرية غير مكلفة للتخلص من النمل والصراصير

:download:

البيت النظيف هو المفتاح السحرى الذى يمنع تكون الحشرات، لذا يجب تنظيف البيت من الدهون

مشكلة الحشرات هى من أكثر المشكلات التى تواجه ربة البيت وتزعجها،
 فالكثير من النساء يطفح بهم الكيل من الحشرات حيث يجربون الكثير من المحاولات ولكن دون فائدة، 
لذلك ورغبة منا فى راحتك وتمتعك بالوقت الذى تقضينه فى بيتك،
 نقدم لك مجموعة من أهم النصائح على لسان الخبراء لتساعدك فى التخلص من الحشرات المنزلية التى تؤرقك، وأهمها النمل والصراصير.

أشهر أنواع النمل وطرق التحكم فيها:
توجد أنواع كثيرة من النمل فى مختلف أنحاء العالم، وكل منها تسبب مشكلات للمنطقة الموجود بها، ولحل تلك المشكلة سوف نقدم لك طرق التخلص من أشهر أنواع النمل التى يعانى منها جميع الناس على مستوى العالم.

بعض أساسيات التخلص من النمل:
- اغسلى الأطباق المتسخة بانتظام.

- امسحى واجهات مطبخك بماء تنظيف كل ليلة.

- نظفى حجرت نومك وتخلصى من أغلفة الأطعمة وغيرها من المحفوظات.

- أحكمى عتبات الأبواب والنوافذ مع إصلاح أى زجاج مكسور.

- امسحى البيت بانتظام بماء نظيف.

- ضعى بقايا الأطعمة وخاصة الحلويات والنشويات فى حاويات خاصة محكمة الغلق.

- تخلصى من القمامة باستمرار وبشكل سريع.

- أبعدى النفايات عن منزلك على قدر الإمكان.

- قومى بتبريد الأطعمة والفاكهة سريعة التلف وخاصة فى وقت الصيف.

- تخلصى من برك المياه الراكدة، وذلك لأن النمل يسعى إليها حتى يشرب ومن هنا يتجمع حولها.

- قومى بسد كل الفراغات الموجودة فى الأبواب والنوافذ باستخدام السيليكون.

- إذا كان لديك حديقة أو نباتات مزروعة فى شرفة منزلك، قومى بالتخلص من الحشرات التى تتغذى عليها مثل اليرقات والذباب الأبيض والبق، وذلك لأن تلك الحشرات تفرز مادة سكرية تجذب النمل إليها.

- استخدمى عصى لاصقة على النباتات الموجودة لديك حتى تمنع النمل من الوصول إلى براعم وسيقان النباتات.

- استخدمى قشور النباتات الحمضية واخلطيها مع الماء وقومى بصبها على تجمعات النمل.

- جربى الخل، فاملئى زجاجة بالخل الأبيض الرخيص واسكبيها فى أى مكان تجدين به النمل ثم اتركيه يجف، واعلمى أن الخل ليس ساما ولن يسبب الأذى لأي شىءوسوف تختفى رائحته بعد بضع دقائق.

- يمكن أن تستخدمى القرفة حيث تضعيها بمكان تواجد النمل وسوف يتراجع على الفور.

- استخدمى الفلفل الأسود، حيث إنه علاج غير سام ورخيص ويساعدك فى التخلص من النمل، ضعيه ثم لاحظى أن النمل يتبعثر، استخدميه فى أماكن تجمع النمل وتابعى ذلك حتى تتخلصى منه تماما.

- يعتبر الفلفل الأسود من المواد الآمنة الاستخدام فى الخزانات وعتبات النوافذ وبالقرب من حيواناتك الأليفة وأطفالك، وكذلك حول الأطعمة ولا تخافى من أى شىء.

- شراب خل التفاح من المواد الفعالة للتخلص من النمل حيث يمكنك وضع ملء زجاجة بـ50% من الخل و50% من الماء ثم رشيه على الأسطح عدة مرات فى اليوم، وذلك لأن للنمل رائحة مميزة ترشد بها نفسها والخل من الروائح التى يهرب منها النمل ويتم بذلك التخلص منهم تماما.

- ضعى أوراق نبات الغار فى المناطق التى يتجمع بها النمل وسوف تتخلصين منه.

- هناك نوع من الطباشير الأبيض الذى يرسم به خطوط يتجنب النمل أن يتواجد بها.

- يجب معرفة الأماكن المحددة التى يتجمع بها النمل بكثرة، ثم استخدمى الطرق السابقة للتخلص منه وبعد التخلص منه نظفى المكان بسائل النعناع،
 املئى زجاجة بالماء وضعى عليها من 10 الى 15 قطرة من زيت النعناع المركز ولن يمر النمل من هذا المكان مرة أخرى لأنه يمقت رائحة النعناع.

- الفلفل الأحمر من النباتات التى تمنع النمل من المرور عليها.

- استخدمى بعض حبات القرنفل ورشيها فى الأماكن التى يتجمع بها النمل وسوف تشاهدين النتائج بنفسك.

لتتخلصى من النمل الموجود خارج منزلك قومى بالآتى:
- استخدمى كمية كبيرة من الماء المغلى على درجة 160 او 170 درجة مئوية، ثم قومى بوضعها على مخابىء النمل والحفر التى يتواجد بها، واعلمى أن افضل وقت للتخلص الفعال من النمل يكون بين الحادية عشرة والثانية ظهرا حيث ينتشر ظهور النمل بكثرة.

:smi411:
منقووووووول للامانة
*​


----------



## النهيسى (14 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جداا

موضوع مهم جدا

ربنا يبارككم


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أبريل 2010)

موضوع هام 
شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (18 أبريل 2010)

​


----------

